# Planning a UP trip



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Can someone help me find some good places to ride in the UP. I was thinking of going for 4 or 5 days and maybe starting in one place riding to another and staying over night.....and so on. Until on the final day I finish back where I started. If someone has any websites or phone #'s to get me started or some suggestions I would appreciate it. I am not looking for any extreme riding as much as being able to see some of the country and relax a bit. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Start in Negamanee(sp?), go west over Moose Mountain, hang a right and head up into the kewanaw *****ula. Depending on how long a day of riding you want, Stay in Houghton or go all the way and stay in Copper. Ride up the west side and catch the Gay trail trail back down. Continue to Baraga and spend the night across the street from the casino. Cross the bay( follow the snowmobiles, the trail around the bottom of the bay sucks most the time from lack of snow) to Lanse and head east across the Huron Mountains to Big Bay. Spend the day and maybe another exploring that area. Mary at the Big Bay Motel will take good care of you. Drop down the trail at the weeny shack back to your starting point. I wouldn't do this trip till Feb or untill they have recieved a good amount of snow to make a good base and cover the rocks. I also would try and plan your trip during the week and avoid weekends if you can. Riverman


----------



## 150 Class (Oct 9, 2004)

Day 1: Homebase in Newberry, ride to paradise via the falls and return via Trout lake, allow all day 6am till Midnight???

Day2: newberry gm and overnight in munising, 

Day3: return to newberry via route of your choice

Day4: Newberry to st ignace, or if you feel good, newberry to the soo or brimley and back, again allow all day

Day5: A light ride to Curtis and back.


Plan on 250-450 miles daily, works oaky for a group of not more than 3


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

I strongly suggest you look at the following web site: sledtheweb.com or you
can get on it through: fishweb.com
Sledthe web.com is Michigans best snowmobiling site. everything you could want
to find is on that site. Maps, Motels, Trails, Citys, phone numbers,up to date reports. 
browse through that site and look at the maps and citys and you can find your own routes and make your own plans.
I would stay away from the Newberry and Paradise area on the weekends as it can get beat up bad. On the other hand, week days can be very nice.

GOOD RIDING BRO......

LET IT SNOW, LET IT SNOW, LET IT SNOW....


----------



## skidoosportgirl (Oct 14, 2004)

Here is a url for you to check out. Has all the info for trails, sights, hotels, and places to stop along the way. Will be doing this myself in January or February! Happy and safe trails to you all! 


http://www.exploringthenorth.com/newberry/newb.html


----------



## F-Walleye (Sep 13, 2004)

I have never liked ridding in/out or around newberry. Trails are always beat up even during the week. They are more snowmobile friendly but don't be caught dead in town with your sled late night.


----------



## fishotter (Oct 25, 2004)

http://www.johndee.com/ here is a website dedicated to snowmobiling in the U.P. I would suggest you go to the keewenau peninsula snowmobiling.Great area.Lots of trails and good back country riding.I stay in this area every year at krupps resort http://www.exploringthenorth.com/krupps/krupps.html contact them they are the people you need to talk to about snowmobiling in this area
Brent


----------



## wecker20 (Mar 10, 2004)

Head right through the UP, take a right around Lake Superior, and head up to the arrowhead region of Mn.! If you like deep powder and off trail riding, go to Moms motorsports They'll haul your sled up with a semi and at a great price.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

deepwoods, i would reccomend riding out of grand marais. you can ride in any direction, usually have better snow and trail conditions. i have riden out of grand marais a few times and if i head back to the up i will be riding out of grand marais again or the keewenaw pen. the last day of march and april 1st we put 250 mi on our machines in some of the best trail riding i have ever had. i highly recomend this area. 

get a map and make some destinations to ride to. teq falls, the birch forest, the log slides on superior, two hearted river etc.... very nice starting point and it usually dosent get so beat as the big name areas, new berry/paradise...


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Thanks everyone for all of the input. It will be winter soon enough.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

If your going to Up riding drive a little further it will be worth it,,,,your already so far into it just keep going.....forget the Newberry area it gets pounded,Trout lake ,Paridise that whole side cause everybody just drives just a little ways into the UP to go riding.....go past the second bridge (hougton,Hancock) it's the best riding you will find in the state.....you won't even want to ride anywere else after going up there....get ready to pound some powder...totally awesome riding up there......be safe


----------



## 150 Class (Oct 9, 2004)

GM is very anti-snowmobile, yes the trails do get very beat up in Newberry, but an early start and late return overcomes this, I don't know how anybody could recommend using GM as home base, I can only say it's oaky to pass thru.:yikes:


----------

